# CPD Fry



## JM155 (2 Jun 2019)

Hi all

I have been keeping CPDs in my 57l Dennerle Scaper’s tank for a few months now. Out of the blue, I found a couple of fry in the tank. I had a spare 30l nano cube in the garage so set that up quickly. I was able to find one of the fry and move him into the nano cube.

It was absolutely tiny, around the size of an eyelash. I have never raised fry before but would love to keep him/her alive and be able to look after any others going forward.

Does anyone have any advice on looking after CPD fry? Mainly thinking food wise? I am pretty sure the CPDs caused my Red Cherry Shrimp population to fall in a big way, so don’t trust them with anything that is small and moves!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Simon Cole (3 Jun 2019)

Infusoria, paramecium, nematodes (walter worms, vinegar worms, micro worms etc.) and cyclops. 
I have an amazing diversity of small organisms that colonise my new tanks, including detritus worms, ostracods, tubifex worms, and cyclops - so basically I always have a tank free to offer to fry. If you can set up a few tubs with plants in them on your window sill, then you'll probably get some nice natural cultures too. I add pollen into my tanks to encourage healthy quantities of these organisms.


----------



## BrysonZheng (3 Jun 2019)

You can just buy brine shrimp eggs and hatch them to feed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (3 Jun 2019)

basic info
https://www.chasesfishes.net/celestial-pearl-danios


----------



## Majsa (3 Jun 2019)

I had a small breeding project this winter. I have these 7 swimming in their parents' tank now, they are doing well. Food wise, they need to be fed a lot when they are tiny, maybe up to 6-7 feedings per day depending on what they get and how established the tank is. The first two weeks are the hardest, I lost ±50% of the fry on the second week most likely due to not feeding them enough  They took:
Infusoria (but I started the culture when the eggs were laid so late) and some JBL NobilFluid from free swimming
Vinegar eels after ±4 days
Microworms after ±10 days
BBS, powdered dry food etc. after ±2 weeks
I hope this helps, they are such lovely fish! I see an odd fry in the CPD tank once in a while now, but they don't survive there  Maybe you can try a moss trap for collecting eggs?


----------



## DianeC (4 Jun 2019)

I had a similar dilemma with some WCMM fry. Went to my ( now gone) LFS who recommended Interpet Liquifry No 1 for the first week followed by finely ground flake food. I managed to raise most of the fry in a breeding cage inside my Spec V. 19 litres before moving them to a recently purchased bigger tank. You can buy it on Amazon ( after the dog pinched and ate the first one!)


----------



## DianeC (4 Jun 2019)




----------



## JM155 (4 Jun 2019)

That’s all really useful information, thank you very much!


----------



## Monkfish (12 Jun 2019)

Sorry, not meaning to hijack this thread, but I have some CPD fry growing on too and wondered at what point is it ok to add them to the main tank? Is it just a case of waiting for them the be bigger than the largest mouth? haha.


----------



## Majsa (12 Jun 2019)

Mine joined the parents at 12 weeks, but I don't think you have to wait that long. Just wanted to be sure they are OK with 1-2 feedings per day.


----------



## Monkfish (12 Jun 2019)

Cool thanks. I’ve only been feeding mine once a day anyway haha.


----------

